# ?     1.
,  ,    ,    ( )   ,    ()     *" 1.       "*. 
   :  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  , г ,  ˳,  .  *4 - 28*  2012  -    ( )   , . , 5.  *4 , 16.00* - ³      ,       ,   ̳.  *5 , 12.00* -     ,          ().  *19 , 16.00* - -             ? 
ϳ       ( 2009),  25           ,      Facing the Climate. ,  ,      . 
 2011      .      ,   ,       ,   .

----------


## kryzhovnyk

ֳ ! !

----------

